# Was für einen Server?



## Terrance & Philipp (9. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, das auf PHP mit MySQL basiert. Es sollen ca. 1000-2000 User mitmachen. Wenn man in dem Spiel irgendetwas unternehmen will, egal was, muss sich eine neue PHP Seite aufbauen die wieder auf die MySQL Datenbank zugreift.

Also jetzt meine Frage:
Krieg ich für 1000-2000€ einen vernünftigen Server auf dem dieses Spiel ohne lange Wartezeiten für den Spieler laufen könnte? Und vor allem, was braucht dieser Server dann für nen Prozessor, RAM, welches Betriebssystem ist am besten und wo krieg ich den?

Fragen über Fragen.

Grüsse

T&P


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Juli 2002)

Perfekt wäre da wohl ein eigener Server der Linux am laufen hat. Ich bin gerade am Arbeitsplatz, d.h. ich komme nicht an meine gesammelten Links. Es gibt da einen Anbieter wo Du für 1000 Euro schon einen fetten Rechner (2 HE) mit Alugehäuse 2GHz Prozessor und einem GB Arbeitsspeicher bekommst. Zusammen mit dem anderen Anbieter auf meiner Liste wird Dein Server im Rechenzentrum am fetten Backbone eingebaut (explizit 2 HE [HE = höheneinheit]). Die Installation des OS dürfte das schwierigste sein (was SICHERHEIT angeht). Der Traffic kostet pro GB nicht viel und hat mich deshalb echt beeindruckt. Rechnerisch gesehen lohnt sich so ein server alle mal (statt 100 - open end Euro zu zahlen)

Hmm.. ich poste die Links später am heutigen Abend 

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich.

Achja... du zahlst für einen 2 HE-Rechner mit Alugehäuse, großer Festplatte z. B. 80 gig, 1 gig ram und einem fetten Prozessor ca 1000 Euro. Auf den Seiten ist ein Formular wo Du dir spasseshalber mal einen Zusammenstellen kannst


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juli 2002)

Nun bei server würde ich auf bewährtes setzen.
Da währe z.B. Sun RaQ 4 oder der neue RaQ
Informationen auf http://www.sun.com


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (17. Juli 2002)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten.
Ich hab mir auf http://www.sun.com RaQ mal angesehn, da sieht mir das was Neurodaemon gepostet hat wesentlich preiswerter aus. Und bei denn RaQs hats viel dabei was ich nicht brauch.

1000€ ist ja schon ziemlich preiswert. Achja wegen dem Serverstandort Traffic usw. mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Mein Vater ist Hoster.

Ich hab noch ne Frage, was ist ein RAID? Oder ein RAID Controller?

Grüsse aus dem Urlaub

T&P


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juli 2002)

RAID - Redundant Array of Inexpensive (or Independent) Disks

Ein RAID System enthält drei Hauptteile: 

*	Den RAID Controller 
*	Ein array von fünf oder mehr Disks
*	Der Verbindung von Controller, Festplatten, Strom und dem Kühlsystem

Ein RAID System ist vergleichbar mit SCSI-Controllern basiert jedoch auf dem wesentlich günstigeren IDE und bringt mit heutigen Systemen die gleiche Leistung wie ehemals nur SCSI schaffte (bei wesentlich niedrigeren Preisen).

Das RAID-System kann auf verschiedenen Modi Laufen:

RAID 1 und 2: Datensicherheit und Geschwindigkeit: Die Daten werden auf mindestens 2 Festplatten geschrieben, so kann der Ausfall einer Festplatte nicht die Daten so einfach vernichten.
Die Lesegeschwindigkeit kann über 200 % betragen.

RAID 3 - 5: Günstigere Variante, es wird theoretisch nur eine zweite Festplatte benötigt.

Sun (Cobalt) ist zwar schön und gut *g* aber bei den heutigen Preisen ....

_Nachtrag:_ *Sorry, habe gestern die links nicht mehr posten können. Aber heute Nacht bestimmt.*


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *
> 
> Sun (Cobalt) ist zwar schön und gut *g* aber bei den heutigen Preisen ....
> *



Bisher waren unsere jeden pfennig wert.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *
> Bisher waren unsere jeden pfennig wert. *



Ich sag ja auch nix gegen die Teile 

Wenn man das nötige Kleingeld dafür hat, ok.

Ich denke wir brauchen nicht darüber zu diskutieren was besser ist, es geht um die Ansprüche die man an das Gerät hat, um die Erweiterbarkeit, etc.

Es ist wie bei der Diskussion um Betriebssysteme, Windoof, Linux, MacOS, OS2, Lindows, BeOS, etc.

Jedes System hat Vor- und Nachteile, die von den jeweiligen Usern in Kauf genommen werden.

Ich denke mal das ein vernünftig konfigurierter, selbstbestückter Linux-Server in Punkto Sicherheit und Performance ganz gut mit einem RaQ mithalten kann.

Aber darüber müssen wir ja gar nicht diskutieren 

Die Entscheidung muss Terence & Phillipp treffen.


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *
> Jedes System hat Vor- und Nachteile, die von den jeweiligen Usern in Kauf genommen werden.
> 
> ...


Sicher, Sicher, Der Cobalt RaQ läuft ja auch mit Cobalt Linux (Redhat).

Nun der vorteil eines Cobalt RaQ ist einfach der das diese Dinger so kinderleicht zu administrieren sind das dies sogar ein Windows Dau hinbekommt.
Das ist nicht negativ gemeint sondern mann weis was drinne steckt in einer "wirklich" Sicheren Konfiguration eines Servers.

Ich bin sicher nicht unbedingt unbedarft was Konfigurieren von Linux angeht (das firmennetzwerk läuft).
Dennoch kann mann sich gerade bei einem Server keine Fehler leisten.

Starker Support ist beim Cobalt auch dabei.




> *
> Aber darüber müssen wir ja gar nicht diskutieren
> 
> Die Entscheidung muss Terence & Phillipp treffen. *



Ok ok ich hör nun auf, habe mir nun mit diesem Werbepost, die Gehaltstüte von Sun verdient 

Gute nacht


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2002)

> Ok ok ich hör nun auf, habe mir nun mit diesem Werbepost, die Gehaltstüte von Sun verdient



Ähm... hmm... äh.. was zahlen die so?  *g*

P.S.:
http://www.1he-server.com/
bzw. http://www.1he-server.com/150_A/Kalkulator/kalkulator.html

und

http://www.commplex.de


----------

